# Project "Orange Peel"



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

Many moons ago I acquired a free 1974 Schwinn Continental from a customer on a job, as a reward for fixing their cable.

It has sat in my garage for the last 6 months, until today, I will begin stripping it down.

All parts were ordered today, I'm going 46-15 on a very eccentric wheel set, a one-off custom Mavic GP 4 tubular wheelset. It consists of Challenge tubulars, NOS mint Mavic GP 4 rims, DTSwiss spokes, and Origin8 gold hubs to match the frame. No brakes = no sidewall wear on my rims.

I have a set of Cinelli 40cm bars and a Cinelli stem, not sure if it will fit a bike 10 years older than it is (same Cinelli stem on my 84' Ciocc with Columbus tubing)

I also ordered a set of Deda Shiny grip tape, it has a polished metallic finish and mine are bronze to match the frame.

Chain is some huge beefy 13mm wide KMC setup. There's a bike at the shop with it, I swear the chain weighs as much as my Ciocc frame and fork.

Pedals are Origin8 gold/silver with original mint ALE Italian toe clips (!!!) and matching orange leather straps.

I picked up a sealed BB today and an American - Euro BB adapter, tonight should be fun.

Question though, what is the difference between tubular and open tubular? How the hell am I gonna get air in this thing? Never done tubular before, I know the tires glue on and my Mavics have a hole for a Presta valve stem.


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

this thread is useless without pics.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

Well here is where I am now.

Started with this.










Help my house has turned into a bike shop










I wanted to use my Cinellis but the bars don't fit the Schwinn stem and the Cinelli stem won't fit the Schwinn steering tube so I think I'll rock the stockers, they don't look too bad and they're aluminum, same stuff the Cinellis are made of.

I found a set of track hubs in the huge stash I have in the background I may use those. They say "Sunshine" on them I don't know who they are, but if it's a track hub it'll save me 80 dollars on the build.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I got it completely disassembled. Bearings in the headset look surprisingly good for 1974, I don't even need to repack them. Made In USA for the epic win.

Frame is sound, no rust inside or out.

Chrome has very finite trace amounts of surface rust, it will buff out and clean up real nice with some Mothers.

I may put on the Fizik saddle I have here, I was going to save it for another Italian resto-mod but I think it has a better home here on this frame. The Schwinn saddle isn't too bad really, I may use it instead, I don't know yet, I'll have to get it built and ride it.

Truvativ American to Euro BB adapter went in for the 3rd time, 1st time was backwards, second time was misaligned, 3rd time was a charm. Sealed BB is in, uses square tapers.

This frame is surprisingly light when you take all the garbage off it. I think when the final build is finished it will weigh in about as much as the Ciocc if not less.

This will be not only my first fixie, but the oldest frame I have ever built up into something, at least for now until I start turning wrenches on the 73' Stingray, which I will probably start in the fall.

Last pic before I go to bed.










Does anyone know how to get the kickstand off these things?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Brings back some memories.
My first road bike in 1972 was a Schwinn Continental in Burgundy.
It even had one of those Light Generators that rubbed on the tires.
I stripped it down, but it still weighed a ton.
I rode the pieces out of it. Sold it for a 1974 Schwinn Paramount which I still have.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

If you look carefully in the pile of parts there, mine had the light with generator. It still works.  I've thought about putting it on when it's finished.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

There's a pin in the kickstand bracket...knock it out with a pin punch or pull it with pliers and you'll be able to slide the kickstand assembly out.

Looking forward to pictures of the finished build!


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

those seats are very uncomfortable. I feel badly for the cyclists who had to deal with them.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

The saddle I ran on my Superior when I rode it a lot was a Traveler saddle and it wasn't too bad.

By the way this frame has a name now, Josie, from the last song on Steely Dan's "Aja" album.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

Christmas in May!!!!



















pedals together










my 1/2" chain vs. Dura-Ace 7800










crank + chain










and 90% finished, just need bar tape and some small odds and ends










Total build list:

1974 Schwinn Continental
Weinmann DP18 rims, Origin8 flip-flop rear hub, Origin8 front hub, Maxxis Re-Fuse tires
American-euro BB adapter
Shimano sealed-cartridge 118mm BB
Origin8 46t crank, Origin8 gold pedals with original ALE Italian toe clips
SRAM 15t track cog, BSM lock ring
1/2" x 3/16" KMC chain
Fizik saddle 

Absolutely love it, good chance I'll build another.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Really looking nice.
Needs Alfredo Binda Toe Straps so you can control the FG with your Legs.
I would upgrade the seatpost to a 2-Bolt design, and I would definitely use a front brake with a Top Mount Brake Lever such as TEKTRO.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Sir, that sofa is world class. 

Bike looks great until you get to the seat post. With the $80 you saved on the hubs why not treat yourself to a nice new shiny seatpost. That thing you have is just minging.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

I've thought about a front brake for commuting if I ever go that route. I didn't go with the machined sidewall on the front rim so if I did run a brake I'd have to get a MSW front white wheel.

The seatpost works for now but that's part of the 10% left over, if I can bag a white seatpost to match the frame that would be sweet, or just spray one that fits.


----------

